# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Xin tài liệu về SCILAB

## hatrang1995

ai có tài liệu về scilab, share cho mình với. thank trc.
tài liệu sơ sơ cũng đc.

----------

